# New trend router table and Triton TRA001



## sebcbien (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello guys,
I'm new to the forum and would like to ask my first question.

I'm about to buy the new trend mk3 router table:

amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005ASXBB2/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B005ASXBB2&linkCode=as2&tag=woorouukrev-21

And the Triton TRA 001

My question is: Did someone already made this association with the provided plate ?

I think I jut have to drill the correct holes but I'm not shure I've checked all the points.

thanks a lot !

Seb


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks expensive.

I just use MDF with a hole in it. I added an INCRA fence. I have the 2hp Triton, router.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Triton is a big one. It may not fit. I have that router. It is mounted to a Kreg insert plate on my custom built adjustable work table.


----------



## sebcbien (Aug 9, 2014)

ok,thanks for the answers.
I just bought a Festool CMS-OF with an festool OF 1400, second hand for 650€
youtube.com/watch?v=BUs4VuxUngA
I have now more time to spend on working on my projects


----------

